# New boarder needing help with equip



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

I've riden rentals, Burtons, RIDE, and LibTechs. LibTech is my favorite so far. But they are pretty expensive, well all boards are... anyhow! RIDE is a nice board for anyone and they won't cost you an arm and leg (not like most of have any more 'cus of gas.) But I would suggest RIDE. Burton is only good if you wanna look like every other person on the mountain.

Boots, get whatever looks nice and is comfy. They have to be sturdy though!

I don't know much about bindings so I'll let others help with that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

What about a 5'0" female weighing 110 lbs? Any good suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

my fiance is about the exact same size.

If I were looking to get her another board, I'd really look into a couple of Atomic boards. You can get an 05/06 Atomic Tika for mad cheap now... great board, AWESOME board for the price for a beginner as well.

Look on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

check out The House Boardshop Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing Skate Shoes. They have really good prices and sell just about everything but Burton. That's where I have gotten everything but my bindings and I'd recommend them to everyone. Quick shipping and good customer service.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info. Checked out the link as well as ebay. Found what I needed and can't wait to get goin'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

lol thanks oakdog i ended up bying myself another board :dunno: i saw a great deal and couldn't pass it down :thumbsup: i got the Forum DW 157


----------

